# Auflösung von über 1024x768 auf 15" TFT



## suntrop (10. April 2004)

Hi,

ich habe heute eine neue Grafikkarte (ATI Radeon 9200) eingebaut.
Nachdem ich den Treiber installiert hatte konnte ich auf meinem
15" TFT Auflösungen von über 1024x768 Pixel auswählen, was sonst
nicht möglich war. 
Es war zwar ein rest des Bildschirms immer „ausgeblendet“, und ich
musste mit der Maus an den Rand fahren um den rechten Rand zu sehen,
allerdings fand ich das gar nicht schlecht.
Leider geht es jetzt nicht mehr. Warum auch immer, aber ich kann nur
noch Auflösungen bis 1024x768 auswählen.

Kann ich das nicht irgendwie nochmal ändern? Ohne den Treiber neu
installieren zu müssen.


Danke.


----------



## Daniel Mannheimer (10. April 2004)

Wenn, dann sollte es folgendermaßen funktionieren:

Eigenschaften von Anzeige -> Einstellungen -> Erweitert -> Grafikkarte -> Alle Modi auflisten


----------



## DSARAB (12. April 2004)

WENN überhaupt, dann sollte es folgendermaßen funktionieren:

Eigenschaften von Anzeige -> Einstellungen -> Erweitert -> Monitor -> Modi ausblenden die von diesem Monitor nicht angezeigt werden

Dort darf KEIN Haken sein, sonst geht es nicht.

Das funtioniert aber NUR bei einem korrekt erkannten Monitor (Ist aber der Fall, da bin ich mir sicher).


MfG und frohe Ostern,

DSARAB


----------



## screamingsilence (31. August 2004)

Hey!
Kriegt man das wohl auch hin ohne das man andauernd das Bild von  rechts nach links bzw. von oben nach unten mit der Maus verschieben muss


----------



## screamingsilence (31. August 2004)

Hey!
Kriegt man das wohl auch hin ohne das man andauernd das Bild von  rechts nach links bzw. von oben nach unten mit der Maus verschieben muss


----------



## Radhad (31. August 2004)

Indem man das angezeigte Bild der Bildfläche anpasst. Entweder am Monitor selbst oder über die Treiber. Da ich allerdings nicht die ATI Treiber kenne, musst du da selber nachschauen.


MfG Radhad


----------

